# Rhinestone shirt/transfer craft fair ideas



## wasson (Oct 31, 2012)

First craft fair for my Rhinetone shirts and transfer designs. Need some ideas please! How should I display the transfer designs and shirts in a non-expensive way. How should a customer take home just the transfer designs? Thought about putting the transfer btw cardboard so rhinestones don't move, but not too sure if this is too amateur? Also don't really want to hassle with credit cards can I only accept cash and check or should I just stick with cash only? Any ideas/picture would be helpful. 
Thanks


----------



## ifusion (Jun 3, 2011)

I did a craft show once at my daughters school. Came with a bunch of transfers pressed onto fabric and then mounted onto science far style displays. I bought a rack and brought sample t-shirt colors and sizes that could be ordered with the transfer.

After all was said and done, I concluded that people just want to buy completed t-shirts, and not the transfers, and dont want to custom order.

You would probably be best to pick your 5-10 best designs, make some t-shirts and go with them. Then let them know you make custom designs.

I didnt accept credit cards other than paypal payments, but I ended up subscribing to their virtual terminal $30 a montht that will let me take a credit card number home and run it after the show (or on my mobile device at the show.)

Just my 2-cents.


----------



## JRNEL (Apr 3, 2008)

I made up several samples of shirts and kept a portable file cabinet with pre-made rhinestone transfers (about 5 designs). I took my heat press to the fair and had several sizes in black shirts. When a customer wanted a shirt I press out the design they wanted on the size they were looking for. It kept me from having a left over unwanted pressed designs. Most of the fairs I've done have turned out great. I keep black shirts in stock so I always have shirts to press designs customers want. I hope this helps.


----------



## wasson (Oct 31, 2012)

I have so many different designs how do you choose what to bring or even better what size to put the transfer on? I won't have access to an iron or a heat press (don't own one yet), at the craft fair does this turn people away?


----------



## Leg cramps (Feb 9, 2009)

press your favorite designs on some felt and put in a big binder or just lay them on your table...bring one of each size blank shirt so they know what size they need to order.set a price like $35 with free shipping.get thier shipping address and swipe their card on your phone.give them your business card.then go home and fufill your orders.JMO


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

we did one show so far and came to the conclusion that people like to buy and take right there and then. but we did make some contacts so that may be worth the show itself. i also have to say we were unprepared for the show but it gave us good experiance talking to costumers and answering question and prepare us for the questiones we did not have the answers to . we did not make one sale but made some contacts and got sales later on from that so all in all good. this show will give you first hand knowledge of what people like best in your area


----------



## wasson (Oct 31, 2012)

Just wondering what kind of questions were you asked that you were not prepared for? Your making me nervous!


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

wasson said:


> Just wondering what kind of questions were you asked that you were not prepared for? Your making me nervous!


Keep in mind that we did the show about a month after we got started. So pricing was an issue. 

Couple questions like doing custom logos as we did not have software and would have to go to Someone to do it and had no idea how to quote that. 

Also adding bling numbers and names to shirt. Like do we charge per Letter or just one price. Same for numbers same price for one number VS 2 digits. 

We we a little stumped but but like I said were very green 

Just make sure you know what your prices are 


Hope it goes well.


----------

